

Rhapsody scoffs at Apple's new subscription plan; Contemplates legal action - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/rhapsody-scoffs-at-apples-new-subscription-policy-contemplates-legal-action/

======
foobarbazetc
Ha, good luck with that.

